# Iseki ts2500F



## Isekiryan (Feb 16, 2017)

hi my little iseki seems to be blowing a little oil out the exhaust and using about half a pint a day. Also when topping it back up it takes ages to drain in through the filler/breather on the valve cover. Do you think it could be blocked? Many thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Isekiryan, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I would pull the valve cover and clean the crankcase breather element inside the valve cover. I suspect that it is plugged and causing the engine to pressure up internally. This is not good, as it may cause seal damage, and also cause oil consumption. Can you get a new gasket for the valve cover?


----------



## Isekiryan (Feb 16, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Isekiryan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I would pull the valve cover and clean the crankcase breather element inside the valve cover. I suspect that it is plugged and causing the engine to pressure up internally. This is not good, as it may cause seal damage, and also cause oil consumption. Can you get a new gasket for the valve cover?


Hi I took the rocker cover off and there is no element inside. The breather is part of the oil filler cap which all seems fine. Do you think it would be worth pulling the sump off and flushing the engine through with petrol or diesel and replacing the oil. It did have oil change not to long ago. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Isekiryan,

Did you clean the breather element in the cap with a solvent or petrol? Are you getting a lot of 'blowby' fumes venting from the cap vent when the engine is running? Does the engine run well, or has it become 'rough' when running.

I doubt it would be worth pulling the sump off and flushing the engine through with petrol or diesel. Apparently something has changed internally with your engine. Maybe broken rings, or a cracked piston.

I have seen a neighbor's tractor engine deteriorate quickly due to a leaking air tube/hose, which allowed dust into the air intake. Dust can cause rapid wear on an engine.


----------

